# orange peel



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

Not sure if this is in the right section or not but just wondering is there anything an amateur detailer can do to sort orange peel?

cheers:thumb:


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

From what I have read, wet sanding is the only way to go mate


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

I thought that myself but i dont want to go down that road myself haha far too inexperienced to wet sand!


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)

try get an old panel to practice on or try it on a small section first, its not difficult you just hav to be very careful and take your time


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Imho I found some glazes (pure glazes) can reduces the orange peel , in the same time there is some carnuba waxes (boutique wax) can amplify the orange peel . I prefer to go with sealant or wax that can gives more colour with less gloss to reduce the orange peel at least 20-40% . and avoid using QD over fresh lsp .


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

cheers guys! Any particular ones maxi? I have got cg EZ lying about if you think thats any good?


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

RobH69 said:


> try get an old panel to practice on or try it on a small section first, its not difficult you just hav to be very careful and take your time


I might try that and see how i get on! Thanks:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Early testing shows the DA polisher and microfibre system is showing long sets to reduce Orange peel and improve clarity. 
Due to it doesn't have the give of a foam pad it doesn't conform as much to the Orange peel. 

The above info is what I've read from KG. Not my own experience. 

I cracked on and sanded mine :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Greg_VXR said:


> cheers guys! Any particular ones maxi? I have got cg EZ lying about if you think thats any good?


EZ-Creme gives nice result by machine , I found some products
that can gives nice result too :

Polishes :Menzerna PO85RD - Dodo Lime Prime

Glazes :CG GlossWorkz - Farecla Hand Glaze - Megs Deep Crystal Polish Step2 .

LSP : Nxt 2.0 with finishing pad by machine , it darken paint , fills light swirls , gives nice flat finish :thumb:. SN also can gives great clarity but with more reflectivity . CG 5050 gives natural look without amplify the orangpeel .

I prefer using Machine in all steps.

for this issue , I will order Menzerna Glaze and 87MC soon .
Check this link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107300


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wet sanding really. I cannot see how a product can fill orange peel, actually I cannot see how any product can fill a swirl mark.

It is not that frightening really and little paint removal compared to heavy compounding.

As Craig said a foam pad wil contour it's self to the orange peel and will not remove it. The megs DA system is better asd the pads are micro fibre so better for flattening paint.

But really to remove it properly wey sanding is required.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Wet sanding really. I cannot see how a product can fill orange peel, actually I cannot see how any product can fill a swirl mark.


Hi Steve , as you know the final polish or glaze will not fills the orange peel but it gives better clarity and depth from some angles . some carnuba waxes give ultra gloss such as BoS on dark colours but in the same time its amplify the orang peel .


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Check the "heavy duty" scholl polishes,s02,s00.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Check the "heavy duty" scholl polishes,s02,s00.


The polishes have the grunt but the pads still form to the orange peel.

I did years in body shops and the only way to fully remove the stuff is wet sanding. Or dry sanding; that is another way which will frighten most people but really works a lot quicker than wet sanding.

I love dry sanding cars, frightens the hell out of the owners!!!! I was taught dry sanding at Rolls when I was there.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> The polishes have the grunt but the pads still form to the orange peel.
> 
> I did years in body shops and the only way to fully remove the stuff is wet sanding. Or dry sanding; that is another way which will frighten most people but really works a lot quicker than wet sanding.
> 
> I love dry sanding cars, frightens the hell out of the owners!!!! I was taught dry sanding at Rolls when I was there.


Im using wetsanding myself on orange peel.
wet sanding..well,not yet!.
do you think that scholl 02 with spider sandwich pad [hard almost like wood..] will do the trick?
if not,maybe it will take the whole paint off...:lol:


----------



## Hynde (Feb 19, 2011)

The key word is hard and solid block with sanding paper. I start even with P800 paper because it will make the work very fast. You can use for example Meguiar's one...










In this project I continued with P1500. After that I moved to DA air sander and Abralon P2000 - P3000 - P4000.



















After P4000 the polishing is VERY easy. For example Scholl S17 with some good light cutting pad will do the trick. In this case I was trying LC CCS orange pad + S17 with good results.










No serious finishing because it is useless with fresh paint. Just good polishing. Finishing after paint has cured properly...










I hope you understood my english...

- Henri -


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Henri, I think its maybe lost in translation...

That is not a hard block, that meguiars block would be a soft block.

and a soft block is what you want..

a hard one will push the clearcoat dust further into the paint and cause RDS, and also cause more pressure on edges ect with a hard block and more risks and flattening marks.


----------



## Hynde (Feb 19, 2011)

^That is true. I have couple of blocks with different hardness. Use depends in target. For exampe very hard blocks to correct lacquer surface runoffs and softer blocks for example removing orange peel.

My main point was that you need a solid block for sober correction.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Hi Hynde, i have few question : 1 its OEM paint on your BMW? 2: if yes then why you use Scholl polish? One of the best polish for hard paint is Menzerna IMO, and the last q... is: why no serious finishing for fresh paint? I work very similar to you (i use 3M royal and trizact sandpaper) but always finishing with ultrafina or another jeweling polish. (for darker paint ofcourse)
P.S i hope you understand My English...


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

dry sanding is brilliant as is wet and they are still needed for 100% orange peel free surfaces but for those with rotaries, the velvet pads will take out up to 98% of it in a few minutes with just a single polish system or light cut polish

I can't wait to test the OPT MF pads on the Random orbital and later the flex Da to see whether the MF's can remove orange peel

Mirror Finish - your dead right about foam pads doing nothing with orange peel. their too cushioned. a worn out wool pad with very low pile height is another option for peel


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Does this not all count on the orange peel being in the laquer and not the paint underneath?

Surely if the orange peel is in the paint with laquer over the top no amount of sanding or polishing will fix it?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

yes your correct. One can get into the colour coats to an ultra fine level with rotary polishing but the technique needed to do that is madness and thus too risky

I've pulled out red colour from a clearcoated red cars before (test cars) but i aint doing that technique on any customers cars ever


----------



## Hynde (Feb 19, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Hi Hynde, i have few question : 1 its OEM paint on your BMW? 2: if yes then why you use Scholl polish? One of the best polish for hard paint is Menzerna IMO, and the last q... is: why no serious finishing for fresh paint? I work very similar to you (i use 3M royal and trizact sandpaper) but always finishing with ultrafina or another jeweling polish. (for darker paint ofcourse)
> P.S i hope you understand My English...


1. No, resprayed
2. Menzerna is good, Scholl is good. Both will work just great with OEM paint and resprayed. In this job I just feel to go with Scholl...
3. Doing that very last step finishing / jewelling after painting is wasting your time. Why, because paint is very soft for some of time and you WILL get some micro scratch. You should wait for weeks and do that finishing later when the paint is harder. Of course in most of the works it is impossible because the cars are not yours. But, if you can choose and you are able to propose that for client...:thumb:


----------



## Hynde (Feb 19, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Does this not all count on the orange peel being in the laquer and not the paint underneath?
> 
> Surely if the orange peel is in the paint with laquer over the top no amount of sanding or polishing will fix it?


Yes, in this case it will be checkmate...


----------

